# Different waters same results



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

October 6th my wife & I headed up to Galloplis Ohio for I wanted to do some catfishing. I had hoped to have better luck there since commercial fishermen are not on that section of the Ohio River. I was meeting a catfisherman from that area that had a seat in his boat.

We arrived at the city then needed to get my WV. one day license which meant a short drive into WV. Good thing it was still day light for at night that gas station would not be easy to find.

Oct 7th. 08 20 my friend arrived and we headed for the nearby ramp. The air was warm already with an up river wind. We got our 4 rods in the water at 09:00 at our first spot. We let the wind drift us up river. My friend was marking fish but they did not hit any of our baits. Thawed shad & skipjack fresh live bluegills were the baits that should have gotten the cats attention. 

1055 we were at the second spot and anchored, 11:30 my partner for the day got a tap one of his rods. That was it for that area no bites. So around 12:40 we moved up into the Kanawha River to get out of the wind. No action at all, so went back to the Ohio River.

The next spot I did hook a small turtle, and that was it for that spot. We tried one more spot made two passes drift fishing, same thing no bites. We called it a day and made the long run back to the ramp. Seven hours on the water and only a small turtle for the effort. 

I thanked my partner for inviting me to wet a line with him and his boat. It was a hot long day with the temp 92 degrees and a white cap up river wind. Seems like my catfishing jinx is still with me no matter where I fish.

Next morning my wife & I headed home in an all day rain, it was good to get back home and crash in my recliner!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Norb:
I really feel bad for you.
I know how passionate you are about catfishing, and I'm sure you keep thinking "It shouldn't be this tough."
We all have bad days, but you certainly get more than your share of them.

Sometimes when things are going bad, you need to downsize, catch a few fish, be they cats, drum, carp, white bass, hybrids, or whatever jumps on your hook. I feel confident that I could head out tomorrow, regardless of the conditions, upriver winds, rain, etc., and have some action, and catch a bunch of fish.

The first thing I would do is throw away all of my various flavored chicken breast ro whatever it is you rely on. THROW IT AWAY. No White Castle French Fries, or other non-natural baits. Get yourself a couple of pints of chicken livers and rig them as I have previously described, at spots I have previously referred to you. Then get a dozen night crawlers, some raw shimp, and maybe some large shiners or chub minnows and go fish.

You are psyching yourself out about commercial fishermen catching all of the fish. Many may dispute me BUT THAT IS A BUNCH OF HOOEY. You fish only under ideal conditions, when catfishing is the toughest. Salamoid will agree. I guarantee you, I can catch a few small warmouth at a local pond, fish them live ON A RIVER RISE OF A FOOT OR TWO, when the river is muddying up, and catch plenty of 10 to 20 pound blue and shovelhead catfish. When I was younger these conditions were like a sickness to me. I couldn't stay off of the river, and would cook in the summer heat if the conditions were right. Could I duplicate those results in green water - NO. You are always fishing in green or in-pool water. Fishing in the early morning when the mist is rising off of the river, or in the evening when the sun dips down over the tree line will also help your catch rate. 

I'm still probably younger than you at 70, but can still have productive days catfishing on the river. It's the bass that sometimes have me baffled.

I'm not being critical. I want you to go out and have a good time and catch some fish. If I were in your shoes, I would have probably taken up golf or the bottle a long time ago. I admire your persistence.

Go back, start over, think small, catch a few smaller fish, and then gradually step it up to where you are comfortable.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Mustang nailed it....Norb, There's also a crazy thing called the law of attraction. Just youtube (law of attraction ) and watch some videos on it and see if it don't make sense to you. You are achieving the results you are expecting. When I discovered the law of attraction I was skeptical but....now not so much. It is also called (The secret) Anyway, just look into this and judge for yourself. Oprah, Steve Harvey and so many successful people talk of this and I firmly believe it to be true. I know it sounds crazy as can be but just do it . You have nothing to lose. Get your mind out of lack and feel you are the best fisherman on the water and this is going to be your lucky day. Picture yourself catching big fish as often as you can. The mind is a powerful thing. On what you think is a bad day of fishing, look at the positives in the trip, and how fortunate you are to just be there. Never think negative, you will get negative. Sit there picturing your rod slamming and you doing your thing, over and over. Imagine all the emotions you will be feeling as its happening. Your results will change I'm sure of it Norb. ON every trip I plan on catching the WV state record, I picture me getting it verified and releasing it. Have I got it yet, no but I have caught a 60# and a 62# within the past 2 seasons and I am confident it will happen. Big dreams? Yea but that's the attitude that works for me. Now Norb its time to research all you can about the law of attraction and see why you are attracting what you're getting. Please at least look into this with an open mind and watch a few different videos. Watch a new one every morning, I firmly believe things will change for you. Good fishing.......


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BMustang said:


> Norb:
> I really feel bad for you.
> I know how passionate you are about catfishing, and I'm sure you keep thinking "It shouldn't be this tough."
> We all have bad days, but you certainly get more than your share of them.
> ...


he makes a great point about trying other baits and just catch fish. I've used chicken liver all my fishing life. I've used other baits to but have caught more cats with liver than any other bait. of course you can use live gills, shiners, or cut bait on 1 rig for flatties and big blues. but use one rig with chicken liver and catch some nice channels and maybe even catch something else.
sherman


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

And don't forget the magic spell!

-Big old fishy in the river,, come and bite my chicken liver!!-


You laugh now,, but now that you know it you will be chanting it later. LOL


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I have used chicken liver this year, the fish* just tapped it off the hook* just bugged me to no end . I bought so chicken hearts & gizzards to keep o the hook better. Just have not had much luck with them yet. I did get a load of gizzard shad Friday and are in my bait freezer now. I hope to wet a line in my boat some time soon. I had fresh shad Friday from the bank no bites just a light taps.


----------

